# Don't be afraid! Post your experience with YOUR filter!



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

They are all good, I have all 3 brands and they all work. For a tank that size, myself, I would want 2 filters going on it. 1 to allow better circulation and be able to spread your intakes, 2 to allow you to offset your filter maintenance to clean one on one month, the other on the next month, and 3, in case 1 ever breaks or needs a new part, springs a leak, etc, you still have 1 going until you can get the other fixed.

I would probably pickup a couple of the no-name jebo, sunsun, aquastop filters and throw on there. Like $70 shipped from ebay or amazon, you can't beat the price. I can because shipping to Canada is like $70 for a $70 filter but in the states, you can get them cheap and add 2 or 3 of them to your tank for the price of a FX5.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had two Fluvals and I've heard of several more who have problems restarting. I don't know if the FX5 has this issue, but I personally would not spend the money to find out. 

Eheim for me.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

1) I like Eheims. I had two run dry for 48 hours and they still work fine to this day without any problems. 

2) I would always go with dual filters. But this could be accomplished with say an AC110 and an Eheim or Fluval. 

3)It depends on your stocking really. Two AC110s would probably be fine unless you have incredibly messy fish.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Have had Eheim pro 3 Rena, now 2 G series's. Liked them all. Fluval Gs would be easiest to maintain. Eheim pro 3 next. 

Getochkn's advice is good, especially if budget matters. With dual filters you can gamble on less expense.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

GeToChKn said:


> They are all good, I have all 3 brands and they all work.


I would argue they all suck. Even eheim has gone down the tubes. Everything is made in China now with typical spotty QC. Bad seals, silly expensive parts, noise noise noise, lack of support, et al.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

My thoughts are everywhere. 

First I settled on the Eheims

Then I changed my mind to Aquaclears as they're cheap

Then I changed my mind back to Eheims as I thought they'd do a good job

Then I changed my mind back to the FX5 as I thought that it would provide better filtration and can be bought cheap on Amazon.

Then I changed my mind to the XP4 but I don't like Rena so 5 seconds later I changed again. Here are my current thoughts:

The Aquaclears are great, and are on sale right now almost everywhere! (Around 50% off!) So I'm thinking about buying those initially, and then later down the road replacing with the Eheims. I'd have dual 2217's and use the AC 110's as backup or for another tank. 

*Anyways, keep posting. I want to gather as many opinions as I can. :hihi:*


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I love the Aquaclears, they're like mini-canisters because you can fit the filter box with whatever media you want, no stupid expensive filter packs you have to buy to fit in there and they are huge for whatever filter media you want. I have sponges, a bag of filter media, ran a bag of peat in one, you can buy the cheap bulk carbon, phosphate, etc pads if you wish and put them in. Only problem is splashing noise if you tank isn't full. This can be fixed by putting a piece of sponge under the intake with a rubber band. The sponge also acts as another source of media for bacteria to grow and being half out of water, may act as a wet-dry filter. Also, with the aquaclears if you have shrimp and want a foam intake, Hydra sponge filters will fit snugly over the intake piece, so instant shrimp friendly and the Hydra sponge filters are great as they take a very long time to clog.

Lets see how well my Fluval 305 runs now after running dry. Just noticed my turtle knocked the strainer off the intake and a big piece of lettuce was stuck in there, so its been running dry for who knows how long, and its being a bitch getting restarted.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> I love the Aquaclears, they're like mini-canisters because you can fit the filter box with whatever media you want, no stupid expensive filter packs you have to buy to fit in there and they are huge for whatever filter media you want. I have sponges, a bag of filter media, ran a bag of peat in one, you can buy the cheap bulk carbon, phosphate, etc pads if you wish and put them in. Only problem is splashing noise if you tank isn't full. This can be fixed by putting a piece of sponge under the intake with a rubber band. The sponge also acts as another source of media for bacteria to grow and being half out of water, may act as a wet-dry filter. Also, with the aquaclears if you have shrimp and want a foam intake, Hydra sponge filters will fit snugly over the intake piece, so instant shrimp friendly and the Hydra sponge filters are great as they take a very long time to clog.
> 
> Lets see how well my Fluval 305 runs now after running dry. Just noticed my turtle knocked the strainer off the intake and a big piece of lettuce was stuck in there, so its been running dry for who knows how long, and its being a bitch getting restarted.


Great advice. I've used a myriad of HOB's and Canisters over many years, and IMO and E you can't beat AquaClears for the diversity of media you can run in them, and their ease of cleaning & maintenance, as well as their reliability.
I've run 2 AC 110's on my 75 gal discus tank for over 2 years and maintain crystal clear water and excellent params, with little noise or problems.
Of course, one needs to be diligent with what media you use and how often you clean/rinse or replace to achieve your filtration goals.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> I love the Aquaclears, they're like mini-canisters because you can fit the filter box with whatever media you want, no stupid expensive filter packs you have to buy to fit in there and they are huge for whatever filter media you want. I have sponges, a bag of filter media, ran a bag of peat in one, you can buy the cheap bulk carbon, phosphate, etc pads if you wish and put them in. Only problem is splashing noise if you tank isn't full. This can be fixed by putting a piece of sponge under the intake with a rubber band. The sponge also acts as another source of media for bacteria to grow and being half out of water, may act as a wet-dry filter. Also, with the aquaclears if you have shrimp and want a foam intake, Hydra sponge filters will fit snugly over the intake piece, so instant shrimp friendly and the Hydra sponge filters are great as they take a very long time to clog.
> 
> Lets see how well my Fluval 305 runs now after running dry. *Just noticed my turtle knocked the strainer off the intake and a big piece of lettuce was stuck in there, so its been running dry for who knows how long, and its being a bitch getting restarted.*


I've heard it's a common problem. But aren't all canister filters a bitch to start?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

NStarr said:


> I've heard it's a common problem. But aren't all canister filters a bitch to start?


My rena primes like a dream, my eheims aren't too bad but the fluvals I found are the worst. Just sold a 404 I had around here cause it drove me nuts.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Never had a problem with the Eheim, occasional stubbornness with the Rena, Fluval G has beeb easiest.

Have an aquaclear 20 on a nano. It can be a pain sometimes and has a habit of not restarting reliably after a power failure. Have 2 and they both do it.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I have had two Eheim Pro 2s. One was a 2026 (works fine) and the other a 2028. The 2028's head seal failed and leaked all over our hardwood floor. Not good!

That said, I am running an Eheim 2211 classic on my Mini-M w/o issue.

I'm running an Aquaclear 20 on my 45F.

I've used Fluval 205, 305, and 405. Too much bypass for my taste. Priming is hit and miss with Fluvals.


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Never had an Eheim.

Had several Aquaclear HOBs; all great.
Had a couple Whisper HOBs; no issues.
One Aqua-Tech HOB; junk.
One HOT magnum; loved it.
Three different Fluval cans; flawless, all.
Pentair/Lifegard; expensive but worth it.
Rena XP3; other than Aqua-Tech, only filter that ever failed. Only filter I ever had leak repeatedly. Never again.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

I got fluval 305 on my 20g tank not enought flow had to put koraila nano for good circulation. Cleaning fluval 305 is ok not good. The other filter I got was eheim 2180 on my 90 gallon tank this has 2 intake but not enough flow for a 4ft long tank had to add koraila 750 wich i dont like the bulkyness of it. Cleaning the 2180 is great no water mess, its heavy and bulky but its easy to clean. The only reason why i pick 2180 is the cleaning my lily pipes. I can shut one intake without turning the whole filter. Also the heater is built-in and easy changing the filter pads inside.

On your 135gallons tank, if you want flow u can go with fluval fx5. I dont own one but that has a 900g flow on it. These also depends on your stock alot of fish or alot of plants.


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

AC HOBs usually have restarting problems after a few years of age. You need to give impeller a push start to get it going. Usually the housing and impeller just need cleaning/replacing. They are cost effective filters nonetheless

Ive never used the FX5 but id certainly give it a try. If not, the dual 2217's would be my next bet.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

flip9 said:


> AC HOBs usually have restarting problems after a few years of age. You need to give impeller a push start to get it going. Usually the housing and impeller just need cleaning/replacing. They are cost effective filters nonetheless
> 
> Ive never used the FX5 but id certainly give it a try. If not, the dual 2217's would be my next bet.


Darn you and your mind-changing sentences!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

On the turtle forums where I frequent, lots of people do say the FX5 does rock. Turtles are messy creatures and have a huge bioload and the FX5 seems to get good reviews from them.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhhh! Don't make me want to get the FX5!


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

What about the marineland canisters? I've had a C-220 for several years and have been very pleased.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

NStarr said:


> I've heard it's a common problem. But aren't all canister filters a bitch to start?


my eheim 2215 starts like a dream, if you have the quick connects. 


i have an eheim 2215 2113 and AC30. they are all great filters. depends on what your looking for. but i would prefer a canister to a HOB because they are less of an eyesore in the tank. especially if you have lily pipes. and they have more media in them. but i love my AC30. i got it when i was literally broke and its a great filter


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

JRMott said:


> What about the marineland canisters? I've had a C-220 for several years and have been very pleased.


I've never liked Marineland. I don't like their HOB filters or heaters. Although, I do like to keep an open mind to them. I do think that the C-series looks attractive, though. I dunno.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

Anybody else have anything on Rena?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

NStarr said:


> Anybody else have anything on Rena?


Mine primes the easiest out of any of mine and it doesn't even have a priming pump like the Eheim and Fluval, but it is raised about 18" higher than the other filter, so that could have something to do with it.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I have two XP3's on my 90g with no problems. As far as Marineland they make or at least did make some killer HOB filters. I have at least two that are over 20 years old and still running on tanks.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

build a sump! best filter ever!!!!!!!


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

johnny313 said:


> build a sump! best filter ever!!!!!!!


I'm not *that* handy. :hihi:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a Fluval 304 c.f that is a PITA to prime. Also, the primer is plastic and I ended up breaking it Was really depressed as I didn't have another filter for my fish, so I had to rig a primer for it from a clothes hanger! It does keep my 55 crystal clear, even when I had 3 HUGE Golds in it. I wouldn't recommend it just for the fact of the plastic primer.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

NStarr said:


> I'm not *that* handy. :hihi:


it's actually not that hard! trust me.. i did it!!!


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

The 04 series fluvals did have crappy priming gizmos, but I never use that crap anyway. I just fill the hoses with water from a cup. Only have to prime after a complete overhaul anyway.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I've owned a dozen or so Fluvals and a couple Eheims in my day. Both are rock solid filters. I prefer Fluvals because they push more water, but on the flip side, Eheims are quieter.

I've never once had an issue with restarting with either brand. 

Actually, I did once with a Fluval but it turned out that I didn't reseat the impeller cover completely.

Both will last many years, and have easily located replacement parts.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

Added a poll.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally I've owned ehiems, penn-plax (cascade), filstar, and zoomed. Out of all of those I've had the best luck with Eheim. My last 2 (prior to this one) worked flawlessly. Although though this one needs a new impeller/shaft it is still chugging along working well.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

I love my Marineland C series canisters. (220 and 2-360's) I have a Eheim 2217 as well.
When I can afford it, I'll get the biggest Marineland canister. These filters are so quiet and a snap to start and maintain.


----------



## RNeiswander (May 26, 2011)

NStarr said:


> Anybody else have anything on Rena?


I have two xp4s on a 55. Very easy to maintain and clean. Priming is fairly easy. My next filter will be Rena. Especially considering the cost. I got mine on sale for 150 for one then 175 for the other.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Odyssea CFS 500

There's my vote right there...

Look for CWO4GUNNER's mod on aquariacentral.com


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

My experience with these filters:

Fluval 304. Decent. Does it remove particulates? Yes. Stock outlet? Ugly and overcomplicated. Problems restarting? Everytime. Does it leak? At times. Owned 2

Fx5: expensive. Very gunked up when I cleaned it so it was doing something. Restarting? No problems. Big and heavy. Had issues with air being sucked in. Relatively quiet. Sand was sucked in but filter motor didnt die like other filters. 

Eheim pro ii. Gasket leaked. Annoying to restart. Plastic became brittle over time. Flimsy spray bar. Expensive. 

Aquaclear hob. Probably the best value in filters that I have ever owned. Quiet ,reliable, restarts take less than a minute and they filter well. Beware of sand in the impellers. 

This is my experience with filters over the past 17 years. Take it or leave it.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Eheim Classic 2213  - By far the quietest filter I've owned. It runs in my bedroom and I never hear it. NOT the easiest filter for maintenance, but really not that bad.

 H.O.T. Magnum Cannister Filter  - Good flow rate, good at filtering small particles, cool design. Mainly for polishing water. Wish I still had this filter!

 Hagen Aquaclear filters  - owned almost every size. Always exceeded my expectations. Did have problems with small sand getting sucked into the filter and ruining my impeller shafts, multiple times. That's more my fault than the filter though. 

 Aqua-Tech 20-40  - Loud, piece of junk.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

narhay said:


> My experience with these filters:
> 
> Fluval 304. Decent. Does it remove particulates? Yes. Stock outlet? Ugly and overcomplicated. Problems restarting? Everytime. Does it leak? At times. Owned 2
> 
> ...


So was the FX5 worth the money? I could get it from Amazon for like $220 from Hagen. People say that the lid fasteners were poorly made, usually breaking and then something about air constantly getting sucked in and the filter restarting several times.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> Eheim Classic 2213  - By far the quietest filter I've owned. It runs in my bedroom and I never hear it. NOT the easiest filter for maintenance, but really not that bad.
> 
> H.O.T. Magnum Cannister Filter  - Good flow rate, good at filtering small particles, cool design. Mainly for polishing water. Wish I still had this filter!
> 
> ...


Hey, Aquatech isn't that bad..... ok, they're pretty bad. 

Sand is really what worries me for the Aquaclears. Does the Eheim do a beyond amazing job filtering?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

NStarr said:


> Hey, Aquatech isn't that bad..... ok, they're pretty bad.
> 
> Sand is really what worries me for the Aquaclears. Does the Eheim do a beyond amazing job filtering?


My water is definitely clear...but I'm sure any canister filter with filter floss will give you similar results. It does a beyond amazing job at being quiet. Amazes me every day.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

What's the cleaning/starting procedure for you?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I've had 2 Eheim 2215's running constantly for 8 years with new impellers and o-rings only needed this year, so they are durable and quite. 

I've had other brands of HOB and undergravel filters with powerheads back in the old days in fish only tanks with the crumpled black tinfoil background but it's been so long I can't remember any brand names.

I have read articles lately that suggest the added benifits of HOB filters and sumps with more O2 in the water due to increased benificial bateria, but I like my canisters tucked silently under my tank, so Eheim, Eheim, Eheim.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

NStarr said:


> What's the cleaning/starting procedure for you?


Close the quick releases (with water still inside them)..then empty out the bio media in one sink, take out the sponge and clean it, empty out the other media in another sink and clean it. When restarting it, since there is already water in the oulet tube you don't have to suck through the inlet side to prime it again.:thumbsup:.

I used to be afraid of killing off beneficial bacteria when cleaning...but I now know that something like 85% of beneficial bacteria grows in your substrate and in your tank...only ~15% is actually grown in the filter. So, not really a big deal if you kill it all off. It bounces back very quickly also.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

I run an AC110 on my wifes 75g goldfish tank and it is the best thing ever.

On my 100g, I run an FX5 through bulkheads drilled on the bottom of the tank and it has definitely proven to be top quality.

My 10g is being filtered by an Eheim 2211. I really enjoy this filter, but I wouldn't use it on anything bigger than a standard 10g.

--I tried a SunSun and it consistantly failed to the point it ended it's life in the garbage can. I am not fond of 20+ gallons of water on my hardwood floors.

--I have never tried a Rena filter.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> I run an AC110 on my wifes 75g goldfish tank and it is the best thing ever.
> 
> On my 100g, I run an FX5 through bulkheads drilled on the bottom of the tank and it has definitely proven to be top quality.
> 
> ...


Grrr. Any problems with the FX5 at all?


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I love Aquaclear and Sunsun filters. I have a Marineland biowheel and a Fuval 205 as well. The two canisters seem to be the same, except the Sunsun was far cheaper, shipped! I got the Fuval for $60 in store sale, Sunsun was $50 shipped[can never beat that price]. The Biowheel always stops, the propeller always ends up making noise here and there and it's harder for it to start up. Aquaclear I never hear them, easy to fix, I toss the media tray, though. I have two 40 breeders, each has 1 hob and 1 canister. =)


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

So universally, everyone agrees that Aquaclears are great. I'm not too fond of Sunsun though, they're suspiciously cheap.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

NStarr said:


> So universally, everyone agrees that Aquaclears are great. I'm not too fond of Sunsun though, they're suspiciously cheap.



Uhh..what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

will keep this short and simple.

only had experiences with rena xp3's-

1st- is over 8 years old, no problems, no new parts. occasional leak from the cord when there is too much water in the filter.
2nd - motor will not run for some reason. not yet diagnosed, i believe its 8-10 years old


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

NStarr said:


> Grrr. Any problems with the FX5 at all?


I have the FX5 running on my 75 gallon. It has an internal computer that automatically turns itself off for two minutes every 24 hours to flush out excess air. I actually unplug mine once a week when I do my 50 percent water change as the intake becomes exposed. Know how hard it is to get going again?

I plug it back in.

Also, whenever it gets plugged back in it will run for two minutes and then do it's two minute shut off to flush air. I have had this running for a few months and have never heard it turn itself off and on because I don't hear it running in the first place. It is under the tank stand. The only thing I hear with that set up is the CO2 entering my reactor and mixing with water which is still SOOO quiet. I only hear that when there is nothing else on in the house.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

NStarr said:


> Main question: I've searched high and low, each time I find something about filters there's mixed reviews and feelings.
> 
> Eheim, Fluval, or Rena?
> 
> ...


My favorites are Rena XPs. I find them the most user-friendly canisters, especially the XP3s. 

Eheims are a close second, my biggest complaint probably being how heavy and hard to move the 2217s are when they're full (I'm petite! lol) since they don't have handles of any sort.

I run both an XP3 and XP4 on my 90gal, and IMO just a single XP4 probably would not be enough flow for a planted 135gal. You could probably do a single XP4 and make up the difference with powerheads if you wanted, however.

I ran an AC110 along with an XP2 on my 90gal at one point, and that was not enough flow. So I think 2x AC110s would again most likely be enough filtration but not enough flow. The ACs don't produce nearly the water movement that canister filters do.

I personally would vote for any combo of two XP3s, XP4s, and/or Eheim 2217s for your 135gal.

I have never used Fluval canisters so have no personal experience with them.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Love my Eheim, hated my Marineland. Maybe I just got a bad one...who knows. It was free from my cousin who owned a fish store at that time, so I can't really complain.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

m00se said:


> Uhh..what's that supposed to mean?



I wonder too. Mine is awesome, soon to be a year old, no leaks, no breaks, no issues with mine what so ever. Well, getting it going is a little tricky until you know what to do. [I fill it with fresh water, then put it back and hook it up and turn it on. It really needs the tubes short and straight to the filter. If those two things are done, it starts no problem.] I really need to buy 2 more of them. Idk if parts are easy to find, may be the only draw back. Love the spray bar and so do the fish. 


Sometimes I wonder why there are any other hobs but Aquaclear, lol. I haven't had sand issues, I guess that's from the intake too close to the substrate or stirring the sand up while the filter is going? But they are easy to quiet down after an upset. 

I have an Aqua-tech, one of the bigger ones. Got it used and it isn't that noisy. My power head is making more noise right now, idk what it's issue is, lol.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I was going to go for a Sunsun until I got onto the CFS 500. After reading a few threads and seeing Gunner's mod, I decided that was the one for me. This unit is great so far. Quiet, easy to clean, restart. When you consider that $59 for a filter of this capacity, it really is a no brainer. I'll give the Eheim credit where credit is due. They have a great product. However, they're way more money than I'm willing to give them for what they do. Go to Lowes or HD, throw together some plastic, drill some holes in it and spray paint it black and you've got a trick spray bar setup for less than $100. I'm fine with that!


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not trying to bash on Sunsun, but, I think that they're a little bit new, and I trust older brands.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea I remember when we said that about Toyota and Sony.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

And still to this day, I hate Toyota! :hihi:


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Ooo... you are one tough customer!


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> My favorites are Rena XPs. I find them the most user-friendly canisters, especially the XP3s.
> 
> Eheims are a close second, my biggest complaint probably being how heavy and hard to move the 2217s are when they're full (I'm petite! lol) since they don't have handles of any sort.
> 
> ...


So how does the Eheim perform compared to the Rena?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that the biweekly "what filter should I buy" threads all start to sound the same after a while?


----------



## gmt980 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wheres the option for Odyssea? HAHAHA


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Jeff5614 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the biweekly "what filter should I buy" threads all start to sound the same after a while?


Forums are cyclical. Everyone starts in the same place, as a newbie, so many of these threads will pop up naturally. If I'm not mistaken, I posted something quite similar when buying my marineland (awesome filter, by the way, much nicer than my leaky Eheims).


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Aqua-El Unimax 700 FTW! Quiet, strong and large media volume. :red_mouth


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I have to also give props to TopDogSellers on "ee baye" (sheesh guys comon!) On my maiden CFS 500 filter change, I managed to snap the threaded part of the output elbow off right at the pump outlet. I'm not sure if I was being too aggressive or if that part of the elbow needs more material, but...in a panic I emailed these guys, and in about an hour I had a response that they would put one in the mail to me ASAP. This was a Monday. I received the part on Thursday (Ca. to N.Y.). N/C.

They will continue to get my business as a result, that's for sure.

I will also add to the "Where's the Odyssea!?" checkbox!

:icon_mrgr


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

NStarr said:


> Hey, Aquatech isn't that bad..... ok, they're pretty bad.
> 
> Sand is really what worries me for the Aquaclears. Does the Eheim do a beyond amazing job filtering?


I use a piece of foam on my intake for my HOB filter in my sand tank. I do turn off the filter if I'm doing major maintenance  no issues so far AND my shrimp love cleaning the foam.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

Coursair said:


> I use a piece of foam on my intake for my HOB filter in my sand tank. I do turn off the filter if I'm doing major maintenance  no issues so far AND my shrimp love cleaning the foam.


Won't the foam block whatever debris that is trying to get in the filter?


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll be a little contra...mind I have no experience with larger tanks...

I really like my cascade. Primes easily. Simple as simple can be, plug it in, adjust flow on valves. Cheap by comparison and is a popular clearance item at the big box stores.

The hydroponics tubing I have fits it perfectly, which is a plus for me for how often I fiddle with everything, and it means the filter didn't even blink when I spliced in a splitter and valve on the intake for drain off style water changes.25$ for 100ft

Customer service is awesome. I accidentally flushed one piece down the toilet, and broke a valve. I have been known to throw back a few during aquarium time, and over tighten anything that is threaded...shipped the parts 24hrs no fuss, and arrived with extras.

Fires up perfectly when unplugged during trimmings, I don't think it would miss a beat in a power outage.

No leaks in 2yrs.

Only complaint is low flow rating compared to rec tank gallonage. No prob, buy a size up.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I posted something quite similar when buying my marineland (awesome filter, by the way, much nicer than my leaky Eheims).


Totally agree about Marineland filters. Lockdown is awesome. Disconnect is awesome. Restart awesome. Super quiet. My only complaint is how hard it is to lift it up out from under the stand. Not really the filters fault.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Every filter has fans and detractors. All will leak if not sealed properly, for instance, so for some issues such as leaky filters, the truth may be that none have leak problems, but some may not close as positively as others, or gaskets may slip if not careful. So maybe the real issue us that some designs just are "fiddlier" in some areas than others, but all are good.

Loved my Eheim Pro 3 for instance, but had to pay attention to the gasket when sealing or it would leak. If seated properly no problem. Every design has it's quirks.

Much of this debate depends on your priorities. If you want the quietest possible filter, that will guide your choice, so "best" is always subjective.



mscichlid said:


> My only complaint is how hard it is to lift it up out from under the stand. Not really the filters fault.


That comment is one of the reasons I opted for the Fluval G filters. With minor back troubles changing cartridges without having to unplug and lift a canister full of water was nice. Now I can do most common filter maint quickly and easily.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I use an xp4, xp2 and xp3 for my 3 tanks. I have them for over a yr and they work great. I also use AC 70s for extra filtration.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the Marineland Magnum 350. You can pack it with your choice of media, or use the cartridge supplied with it. I use mine (I have two) for my larger tank and for rapidly moving water in my smaller (40 g and under) tanks if I need additional filtration for any reason. I have also used them to clarify my water after cleanings. They do not require priming at all. I think they make a versatile 'utility filter'. Marineland now sells this filter with BioWheel attachments to cover the biological aspect. I have not used many of the other brands listed here, but in my experience AquaClear filters tend to foul easily and require more frequent and thorough cleaning than others that I have used. Whisper filters used to be pretty decent but I have purchased two in the past year that would not work at all right out of the box; I will not be buying those again. For HOB filters, I like the Marineland Emperor 280 and 400 BioWheels. These come with a handy refillable media cart that allows you a wide choice of filter media.


----------



## gmt980 (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought a Fluval 204 recently for $15 off CL. It has been awesome! It is perfectly silent and has great space for media etc. Plus, priming it was super easy unlike the cascade filter i got from a friend a while back

*MY Aquaclear HOB 30 is not very good*: Although its media space is awesome and it is pretty quiet, it has an inflow that is too short so you have to turn it off during water changes and mine has trouble turning back on. Once off, i have to spin the propeller and plug it in 5-6 times before it gets going. I also have never run it dry.


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

2 fluvals and 3 renas. They're all good. Never a problem for years with a little maintenance. Knock on wood. I'm sure the eheims would be too.


----------



## BigBore454 (Aug 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


m00se said:


> Odyssea CFS 500
> 
> There's my vote right there...
> 
> Look for CWO4GUNNER's mod on aquariacentral.com


I agree: This filter I found on Ebay. the price was right, so I did some homework on the internet. Con's on this filter are Leak,s Cracked lids. Don't MANHANDLE this filter,& it will do a good job for you. I did minor mod. Fender washers, Felt pad under Washers, "O" rings . The filter is in not mod. inside. I will run this filter 6 mounths B4 I clean it , it has been up for 4 mounths so far. It is on 100GL. Commuity tank, the flow has not slowed down.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I have the CFS 500 V2. Thicker lid, better overall seal. Intake and output O-rings are correct size now. The power cord goes through the lid instead of through the side. This makes it a little awkward to handle for maintenance, but no big deal. 

So far quite happy with it. This thing pumps some serious water!


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a 304 and an xp2. The 304 has way better flow rate than the xp2 but I like the xp2 so much more. The fluval is so hard to get primed and the priming pump is so inefective. Everything about the fluval is harder to use. The quick disconect is harder to remove and put back. The motor is harder to put back on after removing it. You gotta put just the right pressure on both clamps at the same time so that it goes down parallel or it feels like you'll crack the clamps off. If I needed another canister I wouldnt get a fluval unless it was really cheap. 
For HOB, I really like my aquaclears. I have an aquaclear200 (now known as 50) that is at least 25 years old. Once in a while you gotta change the impeller and shaft as it wears down but it's not difficult. Runs really smooth and quiet if you keep replacing those impellers and shafts. The great thing about the aquaclears is that these parts are readily avalible.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

I've decided. I'm getting 2 2217's. However, if I mysteriously find a much larger tank and can persuade my dad :hihi:, I'll try the Fx5.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

What you guys think about the Fluval G3 series. I am setting up a new ADA 60P planted system and I want a good, quiet and efficient canister filter that is also pleasing to the eye? Will I bee happy with the G3?


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> What you guys think about the Fluval G3 series. I am setting up a new ADA 60P planted system and I want a good, quiet and efficient canister filter that is also pleasing to the eye? Will I bee happy with the G3?


I've heard that if you're going to spend that much money to get a G3, you might as well get the G6. It's 50+- more dollars than the G3 and filters better.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

NStarr said:


> I've heard that if you're going to spend that much money to get a G3, you might as well get the G6. It's 50+- more dollars than the G3 and filters better.


The cheapest I seen a G6 for was $350. That is $65 more and I only have a 17 gallon ADA tank. I think that would be to much filtering going on and useless. Plus and am already going over my limit for a filter. Getting a G6 is pushing it for me, I feel guilty enough spending this much on the G3.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

I have only ever had fluvals. I run the FX5 and a 404 on my 180. The FX5 is a treat. Pump is in the bottom, so it doesn't have the same priming issues as the 404 with the pump on the top. Lots of media room, lots of flow, lots of mods you can do inside too. Quieter than my 404.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

i have an xp1 on my 10g. i plugged it in, turned it on and haven't really touched it since. it runs perfect, self primes and is incredibly easy to maintain/user friendly. i clean it maybe once a month and that's it. it is also very quiet.


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

I love my aquaclear HOB filters


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

vespers_ said:


> i have an xp1 on my 10g. i plugged it in, turned it on and haven't really touched it since. it runs perfect, self primes and is incredibly easy to maintain/user friendly. i clean it maybe once a month and that's it. it is also very quiet.


Must be a new XP1, mine is many years old has to be full of water in the tubing and in the filter for it to work. 

I also don't like the inlet and outlet tubing that can break apart.

But I gotta to say that it pulls a lot of crap out. I use only sponge filters in mine. I used the impeller from an XP3 on mine but still using the XP1 housing.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I had good experience with XP 1 and Eheim Pro3.

The SunSun canister I bought is ok and you have to be careful the top is inserted correctly or you may have some leaks. The priming feature on that thing is useless. Even when I had teh canister full it was a POS. I bought it because of the integrated UV which does help.

For ease of cleaning, the XP would win. Even when I was using the XP3 housing it was still easier to disassemble.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, I should mention the only thing I don't like about the FX5, it is bloody heavy when it's full. I close off and disconnect the intake and let it run for a few more seconds until it's almost empty. Much more manageable.


----------

